# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Giá vé máy bay đi Trung Quốc

## thietht

Một điều mà cũng khá nhiều du khách quan tâm khi muốn du lịch Trung Quốc, đó là đi bằng phương tiện gì, nếu đi máy bay thì nên đi của hãng nào, giá cả bao nhiêu, điểm đến ở đâu? Vài thông tin sau đây có thể giúp ích cho bạn.


*Vé máy bay Hà Nội - Quảng Châu*



*Vé máy bay Hà Nội - Thượng Hải*



*Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh - Quảng Châu*


*
 Lưu ý: Bảng giá có tính chất thao khảo, giá vé thực tế phụ thuộc vào ngày, giờ bay và thời gian đặt vé.*


(Theo: BestFly )







Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## sacpin

sao sự chênh lệch về giá vé lớn vậy bạn nhỉ

----------


## leminhminh6869

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## lemuik5haui

Bạn muốn đi du lịch tại các thành phố lớn của Trung Quốc...vậy việc bạn phân vân là nên chọn mua vé máy bay ở đâu rẻ,an toàn mà chất lượng phục vụ lại tốt. Mời các bạn ghé thăm website của chúng tôi ve may bay ha noi bac kinh, ve may bay ha noi thuong hai , ve may bay ha noi hong kong , ve may bay Ha Noi Quang Chau , hoặc bạn muốn tham quan thành phố Đài Bắc-Đài Loan ve may bay ha noi Dai Bac 
Hãy ghé thăm và đăng ký sớm để nhận được nhiều khuyến mại của công ty chúng tôi bạn nhé,chúc bạn có lựa chọn đúng đắn và chúc diễn đàn họat động tốt

----------


## candy152011

Giá trên rất cũ rồi và tỷ lệ chênh lệch rất cao..
Cả nhà tham khảo bảng giá của mình nhé:
N 150$++ Khứ hồi 3 tháng
T 210$ ++ Khứ hồi 3 tháng
L 270$ ++ Khứ hồi 3 tháng
Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí.
Giá trên là của hãng hàng không Vietnam Airliens đó ạ :Smile:

----------


## vemaybayq

Vietnam airlines đang có khyến mại đi trung quốc nè...Cả nhà vào tham khảo giá nhé

·        Hà Nội/Sài Gòn-Hongkong/Thượng Hải/ Bắc Kinh (Trung Quốc):*99 USD
Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí

Rất rẻ đó ạ
*

----------

